# Voom content really HD?



## LASooner (Jan 24, 2005)

I finally got my 622 the other day and just got Voom for the first time, It's nice to see so much HD, but I question how much of it is actually "HD"

The point of contention is the Animation channel. I actually worked on one of the shows on the Animation channel called Dan Dare as a 3D artist and although many of the descriptions for the show say "Presented and Produced in High Definition" I can assure you, that show was NOT produced in High Definition, we rendered it at 720x486 D1 4:3 aspect.

If you need proof this is my IMDB entry
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0569328/

I even still have the model of Dan Dare's ship on this computer. The quality of that model barely held up at 480i much less 1080i.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

Just about everything on that channel looks upconverted to me.


----------



## motts (Apr 11, 2006)

I can't figure out why they can't get more programming on a channel like that, where there is so much animation that has been produced over the years. It's not like they are restricted to original works done in HD


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

IMHO putting animation in HD is an utter and complete waste. Sure it prob compresses very well so it does not take alot of bandwidth but what is the point?

DVD quality is good enough and the type of anima they show on the channel is not the "Toy Story" quality but often old reruns of crap cartoons from the 60's 

The issue is that technically there are a ton of HD "Official" formats and as long as you are in one you can prob say you are HD.

Now "we" may think real HD is 1024 or 1280 or even higher but to those trying to squeeze more from less they are prob looking at super compressed lowest resolution HD as good enough.

Rave looks pretty good as does Discovery and HDnet/movies. Equador can look good as well as the monster channel and even universal.

Funny thing is that alot of shows I like to watch are on that upconverted and stretched out station... I think you know which one I am talking about 

-JB


----------



## ipcd00d (Jun 23, 2006)

Agreed. Its mostly uprezzed stuff. BTW, Firefly (from your IMDB page) was a great show. Sad it didn't make it!


----------



## motts (Apr 11, 2006)

jrb531 said:


> DVD quality is good enough and the type of anima they show on the channel is not the "Toy Story" quality but often old reruns of crap cartoons from the 60's
> 
> -JB


That's why I am disappointed in this channel. I would actually watch it if they had something on worth watching, even if it was uprezzed. So much good animation out there and none of it on this channel.


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

motts said:


> That's why I am disappointed in this channel. I would actually watch it if they had something on worth watching, even if it was uprezzed. So much good animation out there and none of it on this channel.


My guess is that this channel is nothing but filler. Little bandwidth with royalty free shows = near free HD channel they can add to the "official" HD count.

Adding quaility anima would cost real money and they might be forced to add a bit of bandwidth if they had shows they needed more than 4 fps 

IMHO they should show 24/7 of Clutch Cargo (you rem that 60's cartoon that was basically stills with moving mouths LOL)

-JB


----------



## nazz (May 4, 2006)

Strong agreement here. Upconvert some Spiderman, Underdog and Looney Tunes and maybe I'd 'toon' in.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

> IMHO they should show 24/7 of Clutch Cargo (you rem that 60's cartoon that was basically stills with moving mouths LOL)


MPEG at it's best! They could crank up the MUX and you'd never notice it


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I think the problem with Animania getting any of the classic stuff is that much of it has already been tied up by Cartoon Network, Boomerang, and Toon Disney. There are still some things out there to be had, but not the best stuff.

I keep thinking that someone ought to be able to create some new HD cartoons for Animania... I mean aside from the couple of semi-crap things they have on their today.

The best looking thing I've seen on Animania was Samurai 7, but that story didn't hold my interest enough to keep watching.


----------



## LASooner (Jan 24, 2005)

Someone told me today that the Captain Scarlet show I worked on may be showing up there soon. It WAS produced in HD for the BBC.

http://www.fanderson.org.uk/epguides/ncseg1.html

The Angel fighter plane was built by yours truly. :grin:


----------



## dude2 (May 28, 2006)

I'm wondering if there is a shortage of true hd stuff and we just get up converted stuff. I see allot of stuff that looks good but no better than my sony dvd connected in the componet mode.
Equater has some stuff that is really eye popping and then some that is almost like it is in a fog.
I find that some of the same shows that are are on equater and also on HDnet always look better on HDnet. In fact I record the most off of HD net due to the best picture quality.
So far nghd has been disappointing to me. Most of it is in 4x3 aspect ratio and not that good. It will have to get allot better before I spring for the top package to get it.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

nazz said:


> Strong agreement here. Upconvert some Spiderman, Underdog and Looney Tunes and maybe I'd 'toon' in.


Actually, all those old toons were hand-drawn. If they work with good film prints, no upconversion would be necessary. Only problem would be that the aspect ratio was not widescreen.


----------



## Brad B (May 26, 2006)

My biggest beef with the Voom channels is that I have yet to watch a show on any of them without getting massive Pixalation and loss of satillite signals. I'm hoping for a fix, but haven't heard of anything yet.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

HDMe said:


> I think the problem with Animania getting any of the classic stuff is that much of it has already been tied up by Cartoon Network, Boomerang, and Toon Disney. There are still some things out there to be had, but not the best stuff.
> 
> I keep thinking that someone ought to be able to create some new HD cartoons for Animania... I mean aside from the couple of semi-crap things they have on their today.
> 
> The best looking thing I've seen on Animania was Samurai 7, but that story didn't hold my interest enough to keep watching.


I sure there are animated shows being created for HD but it will be a good bit of time before we see them. What seems to not be understood here is how long it takes to create animated shows.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

whatchel1 said:


> I sure there are animated shows being created for HD but it will be a good bit of time before we see them. What seems to not be understood here is how long it takes to create animated shows.


I can't speak for everyone else... but I know it takes a while. Computer or hand-drawn animated movies take years to make... I think Shrek was in progress for something more than 5 years if I remember correctly.

But there are already some feature movies that exist in HD animated, but I suspect cost more than Voom has to spend for Animania right now... and also they could gain the rights to more classic cartoons and do some upconverts from the original film as they have done with movies... but again the better stuff costs more money and some is already tied up with other channels.

That's why I was thinking if some people created some new stuff, perhaps even just 15- minute shorts specifically for Animania that would be cool. Granted they would have to start now, and maybe we could see some in a year... but at least if they started now it would be progress!


----------

